# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Global Gathering 2011 (опрос)

## Dubfire

посмотрев видео опрос с Глобала 2010, я понял что 90% посетителей ехали на Армина. 
смотреть тут -( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbPcTozobNQ&feature=related)
ну и сам лично я убедился в этом, когда находился на KISS FM Stage где Gareth Emery заканчивал свой сэт, я обратил внимание что со всех арен сорвалась толпа и побежала на Main где начинал выступление Армин. 
назревает вопрос, а в этом году все едут на Тиесто? 
хотелось бы узнать, кто ЗНАЕТ и кого интересуют другие исполнители на Global Gathering кроме Тиесто и Армина?

----------


## Blasted hopes

Ну я думаю далеко не все.
Лично мне,вообще не интересны эти *звёзды*
Максимум,подходил посмотреть,что они из себя представляют,минут 5,не более..
А так,безумно радовали Забиела,Ричи Хоутин(и в этом году уверен вновь порадует меня),Ла Гранд,та даже наш Руслан Мэйс,чего только стоит.
Ну а в основном,провожу время на днб сцене.
Всегда хорошие гости Чейс н Статус,Шай Ф ИКС, Фрикшион в прошлом году,что он вытворял,все просто курили в стороне,по сравнению с ним.Эти меня чего только стоят.
Так что,90% приезжих ради Армина и Тиесто,думаю слишком ) очень даже слишком )

----------


## B.ysinka

Мне бы, например, очень бы хотелось послушать Aly and Fila. На Тиесто была в прошлом году в Одессе, он, конечно, молочинка, отыграл, но организация мероприятия была не ахти вообще... На Глобал еду впервые, надеюсь, что будут только яркие впечатления !

----------

